# Email domain hosting



## OldGuy64 (Oct 31, 2010)

I will be forward with everyone, I don't know everything about what I'm asking here and that's the reason why I'm here. I work for a small business with very limited resources and personnel. We have about 20 mailboxes that have a @mydomainname address. The company hosting this has a very bad reputation and is constantly blacklisted. Where do I start to look for someone to host a email domain? I'm running into web hosting which I don't need. Does anyone have any suggestions for any reputably companies for me to try? I'm a hardware and application guy and this is the first company I've worked for that doesn't have some kind of tech support. Any suggestions??


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

If all you require is @yourcompany, Google has a business service for this.


----------

